# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  WALL REMOVAL job

## maghen

Hi, I am looking at getting brick wall 2.1m X 2.5m half removed (1.2m high from the ground). Any quote?

----------


## jiggy

where in sydney are you ? Is it supporting and does it need beams ?

----------

